# x thru picture



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

Why did I get ax X thru a picture?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

beagleboy said:


> Yes trahn, I haven't been able to upload any for a while.


Richard, FYI


----------

